# The Radio Poll Thread



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

*What radio has provided you with the best overall results.*​
"MR2 Leak" RUU-1.66.605.2: .0508w, .0510w_3 23.13%"MR2.5 Leak" RUU-1.68.605.3: .0528w, .0602w_1 34.69%"Official OTA MR2" RUU-1.70.605.0: .0627r, .0625r 1828.13%"GB Alpha" RUU-2.01.605.0: (unsure on actual basbands) 00.00%"MR2X/Chingy Leak" RUU-2.07.605.0: .0704w_2, .0703_2r 914.06%"Gingerbread" RUU-2.10.605.1: .0726w_2, .0802w_3 69.38%"Latest GB" RUU-2.11.605.0: .0817r, .0802w_32640.63%


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Which radio has provided you with the best overall experience.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Chingys leak, hands down

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So far MR2 OTA.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

OTA MR2. Chigy's leak gives me wifi problems.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

2.5 here, was on chingys, but it flaked out after 3 Weeks and I started getting signal drops.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Latest leak is taking a crap on my data, just drop city, its awful. Chingy's has always been good to me and the OTA one isn't bad either


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

On the new leak. Runs good.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess I should vote as well, but Im still undecided, where I live, seems no matter what one I try even 3g can be spotty, at home Im on wifi 100% of the time, so it comes down to calls & or them being dropped, right now Im running the latest radio (.0817r,. 0802w_3) so far its satisfactory....I have yet to find a "solid" radio for where I live.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

The 726/802 combo has been the best for me.

817/802 was just as stable, but 3g speeds took a hit.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## millertime (Jul 29, 2011)

Chingys leak hands down


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

The newest leak for 2.11. 3g flies for me


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

MR2 ota. I am also nervous to leave the leaks on very long as I seem to keep reading about sim cards going bad. Maybe just a coincidence with the age of these phones, but I never remember hearing about that issue until lately.The other radios may perform better after a settle in period, but I get great data and battery off the OTA, so I have little incentive to mess with it too much.


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

My fav was 2.5, I'm on the newest since friday, all is well.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

726/802 works fine 4 me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"lortay78 said:


> MR2 ota. I am also nervous to leave the leaks on very long as I seem to keep reading about sim cards going bad. Maybe just a coincidence with the age of these phones, but I never remember hearing about that issue until lately.The other radios may perform better after a settle in period, but I get great data and battery off the OTA, so I have little incentive to mess with it too much.


Where have you seen mention of bad similar cards?
I'm a little hesitant to flash the new radios, on gonna give it a little more time.
I was an early adopter of miui on the fascinate and got damaged SD cards so if there's any hint of similar card problems ill hold off. Its difficult because I'm constantly flashing stuff.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Traveled the whole east coast on ""Latest GB" RUU-2.11.605.0: .0817r, .0802w_3" Not one single issues, great reception, wonderful tethering.


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

theblackvirus said:


> ok so none of the downloads in the OP are working. Got the rom installed but I'd like to install the darkside mod. Can I get some help again? Thanks guys and gals
> 
> Sent from my ikream bolt


 Nevermind, now it's working. none of them would download on the aosp rom I was on before this one. Strange

Sent from my Thundershed


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The 906w and 906w_2 combo has been the best for me. Tried mr4, but data dropped a lot, same with 605.9 radios. I really have no need to try others until ics comes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Do u guys have a link to mr2 ota radio, can it please be both radios in the same zip?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

RichSimplicity said:


> Do u guys have a link to mr2 ota radio, can it please be both radios in the same zip?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


I have all of the radios for the bolt. I'm not that familiar with the mr designations for the radios though, which baseband or firmware versions was mr2? Most of mine are separate zips for cdma and Lte, but can be flashed at the same time in hboot if on sd card root and both renamed. Let me know if you need.Otherwise, there's a thread over at infected rom with all the radios and md5s for each.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I have all of the radios for the bolt. I'm not that familiar with the mr designations for the radios though, which baseband or firmware versions was mr2? Most of mine are separate zips for cdma and Lte, but can be flashed at the same time in hboot if on sd card root and both renamed. Let me know if you need.Otherwise, there's a thread over at infected rom with all the radios and md5s for each.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


Wondering this myself. I got my bolt in October. So I have no idea what the old ones are

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Look below

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

let me know if this works 
http://www.box.com/s/16ea44596df18af73757


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr4 leak for me. Best performance and reliability in NYC

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm on the "3.5" radio - is 4 really that much better? I never have trouble getting a strong LTE signal in Brooklyn, but it's spotty as hell at work (in the village)


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

3.5 for me, here in the South.

The latest 2 versions had spotty performance for me, 3.5, consistently solid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm actually still on the last froyo radio 1.39 ha ha but everything still works perfectly. But there is a full list of all radios in the stickies section with links.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Had to sim cards go bad while on MR4 radio. Back to 605.9 update radio, no issue since.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

What radios do you guys suggest? I'm having really bad data drops on both 3g and 4g .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

No issues with these I think they are the leak ones.










Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------

